# Es / Das gefällt ihnen nicht. (Personalpronomen vs. Demonstrativpronomen)



## Keira1

Buenas noches:

Tengo una duda sobre cuándo hay que usar los Personalpronomen (er, sie, es...) y cuándo los Demonstrativpronomen (der, die, das...). Por ejemplo,tenemos la frase:

*Die Krankenschwestern haben ein Bild gewonnen.*

Si queremos decir que a las enfermeras no les ha gustado la foto, se me ocurren dos soluciones:

*Es *gefällt ihnen nicht. (Personalpronomen)
*Das *gefällt ihnen nicht. (Demonstrativpronomen)

Ambas me parecen correctas; ¿estoy en un error?

Me sucede lo mismo con el siguiente ejemplo:

*Gefällen ihnen das Bild?*

Nein, *es *finden sie zu hässlich.
Nein, *das *finden sie zu hässlich.
Nein, sie finden es zu hässlich. (cambiando el orden de los pronombres)

Todas las opciones me parecen correctas, pero tengo el presentimiento de que no es así. ¿Alguien que me ilumine un poco?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Keira - 

en cuanto a tu primer ejemplo con la foto, ambas frases son correctas, pero no significan lo mismo:*

Es *gefällt ihnen nicht. (Personalpronomen) = No les gusta la foto.
*Das *gefällt ihnen nicht. (Demonstrativpronomen) = No les gusta el hecho de haber ganado la foto. (Quizá les hubiese gustado más ganar el viaje al Caribe?)

En cuanto al orden de las palabras en tu segundo ejemplo: 

Nein, *es *finden sie zu hässlich. = Ese orden de palabras no es posible!
Nein, *das *finden sie zu hässlich. = Posible, pero no muy idiomatico en esa ocasión.
Nein, sie finden es zu hässlich. (cambiando el orden de los pronombres) = Perfecto!

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Keira1

Hola, Susana:

¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

He estado mirando un libro de alemán y he encontrado la siguiente frase:

*Trinkt ihr den Kaffee nicht? *Nein, *der *ist uns zu schwach.

De acuerdo con tu explicación, ¿no sería más correcto "Nein, *er *ist uns zu schwach"?

En cuanto al orden de las palabras, no entiendo muy bien por qué "Es finden sie zu hässlich" no es posible pero sí lo es usando un Demonstrativpronomen ("das finden sie zu hässlich"). 

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos,
Keira


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Keira - 

en cuanto a la primera: tienes razón y pensándomelo bien, da igual si dices "der ist uns zu schwach/das ist uns zu häßlich" o bien "er ist uns zu schwach/es ist uns zu häßlich".

En cuanto a la segunda, sí, sería logico si fuera posible, pero no lo es. No puede empezar esa frase con el objeto "es". Siento no poder darte la razón ahora mismo, pero te prometo que en cuanto la encuentre, te la daré enseguida.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Keira - 

me envió una profesora (de la universidad de Giessen) la respuesta a tu pregunta. Aquí la tienes en el original:

"Es gibt im Dt. betonte und unbetonte Personalpronomen, leider haben sie  dieselbe Form. Im Frz. hast Du da z.B. je LE vois, aber je ne vois que  LUI. Im Dt. gibt es ES aber nur als unbetontes Pronomen, d.h. wir haben  grammatisch eine Lücke. Da Objektpronomen  im Vorfeld (also in der Position vor dem Verb) im Dt. (zumindest  leicht) betont sind, kann man ES hier nicht ins Vorfeld rücken."

Dice algo cómo "En alemán hay pronombres personales con y sin énfasis. Desafortunadamente tienen la misma forma. Por ejemplo, en francés existe _je LE vois_, pero _je ne vois que LUI_. En alemán ES sólo existe como pronombre sin énfasis, lo que quiere decir que nos falta algo en la grammatica. Visto que los pronombres objeto al principio (en la posición delante del verbo) en alemán tienen una énfasis (por lo menos un poco), no se puede poner ES al principio de la frase."
Yo lo veo así: en castellano tienes la opción de decir "No la veo". Para dar énfasis podrías decir "A ella no la veo". Pues, en alemán puedes decir o bien "Ich sehe es nicht" (sentido: yo no lo veo, pero tú a lo mejor lo ves) o bien "Das sehe ich nicht" (dando énfasis a que a ESO no lo ves), pero NO puedes decir "Es sehe ich nicht", porque daría énfasis a un pronombre que no la puede tener. Mientras tanto, el DAS sí que puede tener énfasis, así que lo puedes poner al principio de la frase.


Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Keira1

Hola, Susana:

¡Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta y por las molestias que te has tomado! Creo que por fin logro entenderlo, aunque me sigue pareciendo un tema bastante complicado... Voy a seguir haciendo ejercicios hasta que le pille el truco.

Un saludo,

Ana


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Ana -

no hay de que. Ya ves que yo aprendí algo - esas son las mejores preguntas: cuando tienes que esforzarte para encontrar la respuesta.
< ... >

Un saludo,
Susana


----------

